# Shopping for FS for short & heavy woman



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I need some suggestions. I am shopping for a decent FS mountain bike (pref. with disc brakes, but I won't die, if I have "V's" again), in the $300-$1000 range. Don't let the price range keep you from making good suggestions under or over that, as I am looking at used ones too.

Right now, I have a hardtail...actually zero suspension...Trek that I actually dearly love. I have ridden the heck outta that thing on some pretty technical trails. It has held up like a champ, especially given the abuse it's taken (including a couple of really awsome endos). My riding partners (all male) have all made the switch to FS bikes, and they keep telling me I need to, as it will be like going from a Yugo to a Cadillac. Anyway...I had been pretty proud of the fact that I'm the last hardtail holdout...as if that somehow makes me "tougher" than the guys.

But, now, they've managed to make me envious of theirs, so I'm taking the plunge.

Here's the problem...I am 5'4", so I already know that a 15-16" frame is about perfect for me, as far as height goes. Now comes the sticky part...I weigh right under 200 lbs. The problem I am likely to have with many FS bikes in this price range is a "spongy" fork, with my weight. I want something that will maintain control during climbs without a major struggle and not bottom out too often if I try to jump anything (I don't do that very often).

Believe it or not, for my weight, I am extremely active and have no problems keeping up with my much more experienced (and much trimmer) riding partners. I do my "rough" riding with them on weekends, but the rest of my daily riding is pretty much pavement, caliche, dirt and powdered limestone roads (along with getting chased out of a few local gravel pits, trying to ride up their dirt and gravel mounds...:aureola: ).

So, given my inexperience with FS bikes, can you recommend something I will be happy with and won't have to spend a ton of money on upgrades for? Most of my "cohorts" ride Jamis Dakars. Of course, that's what they are trying to sell me on, but I want to hear what others have to say.

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Angela, 

I'd have to say if your budget is in the $300-$1000 range, you would probably be better off spending that money on a nice hardtail rather than a crappy FS bike. You probably aren't going to find a new FS bike worth owning for less than about $1200. You might be able to find something used in decent shape in your price range, but you need to do some research if you find a used bike and make sure its worth the money and isn't used up.

Sorry, I can't make any specific recommendations. You might look at some of the lower-end Specialized FS bikes. Sometimes you can find a bike that was last year's model and the store has a great price on it to move it off the showroom, but it is pretty late in the season to find those deals now. Also, if there are shops that rent bikes, they usually sell them off at the end of the season.... that might be an option.


FRC


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you sold on getting a FS bike? a HT with front suspension might fit the bill a little better IMO. I'd only consider a FS bike if I was ridin rough trails regularly but thats me.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

If you're willing to try used, I'd recommend the way I got my Spider, Ebay. My husband and I both upgraded last year. I went from a Spec. Rockhopper (I LOVED that hardtail) and he went to a Titus. Neither of us spent over a grand on the frames and the build up was spread out so it didn't hit us all at once. I got to say that unless you REALLY want to go FS I would wait, but I'm glad I changed. It seems that my skills have definately improved. I ride stuff now that I would have avoided or walked on my HT. As for your weight, I'm not a light girl (155 fully dressed) and I've had no problems with my frame. A little internet research and shopping around trying different bikes would be the best answer.

Good luck.

Fiona


----------



## dinogrl (Jun 21, 2005)

*I made the switch, too....*

Had an old Specialized Rockhopper hardtail that I absolutely loved, and I also had issues finding the right FS for my body (I'm a shortie at 5' and needed the smallest frame I could find).

I went with Titus mainly because the Racer X (80) comes in XXS....they had a good rep which was important because there was no test-ride option for me at all. But my point is that the RX has a bit over 3-inches of suspension...and really feels light and stiff like the hardtail did but still has plenty of forgiveness over the rougher stuff. Waaaay fun to ride and exactly what I wanted. Prob here is Titus is $$$....used model perhaps?

I also really liked Jamis, Specialized and Ellsworth bikes too...just went with the RX due to my vertically-challenged nature. I say go FS....it is nice to have a little "give", and I really think it improved my confidence and my riding in general.

Good luck!


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> but you need to do some research


That's just the thing...I have been doing EXTENSIVE research, but looking at the reviews, etc. can make your head spin. One person will say that a particular component is outstanding, and the very next person will say it is a piece of crap. I realize there are a million and one variables to each person's circumstances, but I wanted to try to get some feedback from people who might fit similar circumstances.



FreeRangeChicken said:


> You might look at some of the lower-end Specialized FS bikes. Sometimes you can find a bike that was last year's model and the store has a great price on it to move it off the showroom, but it is pretty late in the season to find those deals now. Also, if there are shops that rent bikes, they usually sell them off at the end of the season.... that might be an option


I actually have been rather impressed with what I've read and seen about the Specializeds, and one of my LBS's carries those...though, in limited supply (they're big "Trek" people...that's where I got my Trek from). The problem I'm finding with the LBS's around here is that what they have in stock is almost exclusively 17" or bigger. It's as though they don't believe shorter people ride bikes!

Another problem with the LBS's is that they are (naturally) going to suggest that the brands they carry are the "best of the best," and that I'd be crazy to consider any other. Bottom line, they have a sale to make. So, I need to get an impartial, unbiased opinion from people not trying to make a sale.

Thank you so much for your response!
Angela


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Wherebob said:


> Are you sold on getting a FS bike? a HT with front suspension might fit the bill a little better IMO. I'd only consider a FS bike if I was ridin rough trails regularly but thats me.


My intention is to make riding the "rough trails" a regular thing. I only primarily do road riding on workweek days, because I live 35 miles from the nearest trails, but I want to establish a habit of riding the rough stuff every weekend.

Thanks for your help,
Angela


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Thank you so much, Fiona! Your post was very helpful. I have been scouring Ebay, as well as my LBS's.

If I WERE to decide to go from my rigid frame to a hardtail, what do you have to say about your Rockhopper (good and bad)? It is one of the models I have been very interested in.

So, you feel like it made a big improvement on your riding, in terms of the "fear factor"? I think that's what I'm getting at...trying to decide how much of a difference it would make. I am the type that will plunge through most anything once, just to see if I could do it (and I have the scars to prove it!  ), but even so, there are still parts of the trails I still get off and walk. Less now than when I first started, but there are still some that spook me. That's probably a big reason the "guys" are suggesting a FS...confidence. I'm just stupid enough to take a chance, if I feel the least bit certain it is "doable", so that extra boost of confidence could quite possibly make a world of difference.

I think that the guys I ride with (my coworkers) tend to be very protective of me, as is my husband. I am not a "fragile" girl, by any means, and I don't like to be babied, but I do understand their concern. 

18 mths ago, I had a day surgery go horribly wrong, and I ended up almost bleeding to death (died twice on the table). In the process of trying to fix the bleeding artery and vein, the doc who saved my life had to do some things that left my left leg without blood flow for a considerable length of time. As a result I came FRIGHTENINGLY close to amputation. They saved my leg, through a number of subsequent surgeries, but 5 operations, 4 days in ICU, two weeks in the hospital, and months of rehab later, I was left with some permanent disabilities. They are more annoying than crippling, but they do play a role in my activity level.

I developed "drop foot", as a result of the injury to the leg, as well as tendon and nerve damage to my big toe (paralyzed), foot (neuropathy), calf and ankle (severe pitting edema, due to lymphatic system damage, for which I wear a compression stocking to help control). I will likely have tendon release surgery in the near future, according to my surgeon, as well as scar revision surgery (I have two HUGE scars on either side of my calf, from my fasciotomy surgery). 

I actually began riding bikes, because I can no longer walk or jog for exercise, due to the lingering problems. Now, I'm obsessed, but my husband and friends worry about my limitations, and feel a FS bike will reduce the bumps and jiggles to that leg. Possibly.

Anyway...gotta go, but thanks so much again for your suggestions.

Angela


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

dinogrl said:


> But my point is that the RX has a bit over 3-inches of suspension...and really feels light and stiff like the hardtail did but still has plenty of forgiveness over the rougher stuff. Waaaay fun to ride and exactly what I wanted. Prob here is Titus is $$$....used model perhaps?


That sounds very similar to what I'd like, too. (light & stiff like hardtail but with some give for rough stuff). If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for your Titus? I wonder how much a used in great condit. would go for. I'll have to look into that.



dinogrl said:


> I also really liked Jamis, Specialized and Ellsworth bikes too...just went with the RX due to my vertically-challenged nature. I say go FS....it is nice to have a little "give", and I really think it improved my confidence and my riding in general.


Thanks for confirming some of my hunches. So far, I've been impressed with what I've seen in Jamis and Specialized. Problem around here is that we have limited choices in our LBS's. The one I got the Trek from is almost exclusively a Trek & Specialized dealership, with a couple of prohibitively expensive Cannondales. They seem to place more emphasis on road and touring bikes, anyway. Another in town is almost exclusively Jamis. Another is Giant. There's one, up the street from work, that I've used for parts and supplies (like gloves, etc.). I never actually paid attention to whether or not they carried bikes for sale. I think they just do repairs, but I should ck. them out, too.

Anyway, thanks so much for the info.!
Angela


----------



## AlexAK (May 5, 2005)

A used Titus RacerX is still going to run probably in the $2000 range or more depending on the build. They're not cheap bikes by any stretch of the imagination. I absolutely love my Moto-Lite. Although still above your price range but not necessarily prohibitively so I suggest checking out a Santa Cruz Juliana, the complete D package goes for $1384 new. You may find a deal on a an 05 somewhere or eBay.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> Here's the problem...I am 5'4", so I already know that a 15-16" frame is about perfect for me, as far as height goes. Now comes the sticky part...I weigh right under 200 lbs. The problem I am likely to have with many FS bikes in this price range is a "spongy" fork, with my weight. I want something that will maintain control during climbs without a major struggle and not bottom out too often if I try to jump anything (I don't do that very often).


One solution to the "spongy" fork (or rear shock) feeling is to send it off to PUSH. Their tuning is a real plus for riders who fall above and below the "average" weight that most suspension is tuned for from the factory. Right now they only work on Fox, but there may be more in the future.

Of course, your shop should set you up with the right spring (assuming it's a coil fork/shock) for your weight before you take the bike home. Making sure you're getting the right sag (usually somewhere around 25% percent of the total travel) is the first step towards getting your suspension to work properly. There are some videos HERE that demonstrate how to set your sag.


----------



## Camelbacksucker (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you checked out Specialized's line-up for women specific bikes, gear, etc.? I'm sure you can find a decent FS bike for 1Kish. I'm a guy- about 5' 7 and 180lbs and I started my FS experince on a Specialized FSR XC. When I bought the bike it cost me $1300 but I've no regrets. Wait, actually I replaced the internals of the fork to be stiffer, which cost me about $25 from Manitou. That's it- it climbs great and can handle anything short of DH. I guess the term for it now is "All-Mountain."


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> Thank you so much, Fiona! Your post was very helpful. I have been scouring Ebay, as well as my LBS's.
> 
> If I WERE to decide to go from my rigid frame to a hardtail, what do you have to say about your Rockhopper (good and bad)? It is one of the models I have been very interested in.
> 
> ...


Yeow! That surgery story scares the stuffing out of me. I had two surgeries to fix a shattered wrist, and each time, I was terrified I'd come out of surgery worse than I went in. Fortunately, I was lucky and things went ok. As far as FS to compensate for body damage, I know a guy who had one foot crushed under a tree trunk. The trauma surgeon described the bones in his foot as "crumb cake." They talked about amputation, but in the end, they fused the bones and screwed it all together. He is able to ride with a custom orthotic and a 5" Stinky FS bike. I hope it works as well for you. I'm glad you're still here!

As far as your size and weight, you might actually have an advantage at your weight. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding suspension components that actually work for you without spring changes, oil changes or custom mods. Most suspension parts are designed for the average guy at around 160-180 lbs. Folks like me under 130lbs are the ones having all the trouble, running air pressures off the low end of the scale and still struggling to get full travel from our forks.

As far as specific recommendations, look at the Iron Horse Hollowpoint MKIII. Very cushy 5" of travel, but still pedals well. I have their 15" (XS), and it fits my 5'5" frame very well. I use it for my toughest XC trails. The '03 models had a couple issues, but '04 and newer have been fine. Iron Horse has been good about taking care of the folks with the '03s. My '03 has had no problems. I saw some '06 Sport models on the web for $1399, so you might find a used on in your price range.

Good luck! I hope you are able to find something that works for you.

Kathy :^)


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm about your weight, and I'd say make sure you get a bike that's as tough as you are.

Coming back from that kind of injury - clearly you are made of some pretty stern stuff. Holy crap, that's impressive.

For my latest bike, I went for the strong and reliable route ... no, I can't keep with the gazelles on climbs - but hey, no bike is going to help with that 50+ lbs I'm giving up.

Kona makes good strong frames and specs bikes to be tough, for a good price, in my experience. I'd say, look at a Coiler or a Dawg (5"-ish bikes). Especially if you can find one used in good shape. 

It might not be other people's "xc bike," but I'm certainly enjoying that kind of riding on a beefier rig.

Keep up the physio - I found it was a good 3 years before I really had a sense of what I could and couldn't get back, myself. And even then ... if you want to keep "it," keep doing the physio.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

ruralakay said:


> My intention is to make riding the "rough trails" a regular thing. I only primarily do road riding on workweek days, because I live 35 miles from the nearest trails, but I want to establish a habit of riding the rough stuff every weekend.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Angela


Maybe keep your old bike for the road rides and get a FS to tear it up on the weekends! FS are not the best road bikes unless you can lock out both shocks. Just an thought..............


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Lucky said:


> Yeow! That surgery story scares the stuffing out of me. I had two surgeries to fix a shattered wrist, and each time, I was terrified I'd come out of surgery worse than I went in. Fortunately, I was lucky and things went ok. As far as FS to compensate for body damage, I know a guy who had one foot crushed under a tree trunk. The trauma surgeon described the bones in his foot as "crumb cake." They talked about amputation, but in the end, they fused the bones and screwed it all together. He is able to ride with a custom orthotic and a 5" Stinky FS bike. I hope it works as well for you. I'm glad you're still here!
> 
> As far as your size and weight, you might actually have an advantage at your weight. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding suspension components that actually work for you without spring changes, oil changes or custom mods. Most suspension parts are designed for the average guy at around 160-180 lbs. Folks like me under 130lbs are the ones having all the trouble, running air pressures off the low end of the scale and still struggling to get full travel from our forks.
> 
> As far as specific recommendations, look at the Iron Horse Hollowpoint MKIII. Very cushy 5" of travel, but still pedals well. I have their 15" (XS), and it fits my 5'5" frame very well. I use it for my toughest XC trails. The '03 models had a couple issues, but '04 and newer have been fine. Iron Horse has been good about taking care of the folks with the '03s. My '03 has had no problems. I saw some '06 Sport models on the web for $1399, so you might find a used on in your price range.


Yeah, Kathy...that's the general reaction I get from people, when I tell them what happened to me. First thing is usually disbelief, then they usually say, "Well, you've certainly made me rethink the term 'routine' surgery!" LOL.

I'm just glad to be here, and developing a passion for mountain biking ended up being a delightful surprise in the whole thing. I didn't think about it, but you are right about the weight thing. Since there is a poor market, around here, for WSD bikes, and I really wasn't interested in one anyway (my Trek is not a WSD....it was actually "inherited" from my husband, who is only 5'2"), then I was looking at men's bikes anyway. Thanks for pointing that out. That lends a new twist to my thinking.

Wow...I guess I didn't think the Iron Horses were that reasonable on price. That's slightly above the amount I wanted to spend, but not by much. Yes, a quality used one should be well within my budget. Or...maybe I can adjust my budget...:thumbsup:

BTW, thanks to you, and everyone else on here, for taking the time to respond and come up with some great suggestions!! I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

kept man said:


> I'm about your weight, and I'd say make sure you get a bike that's as tough as you are.
> 
> Coming back from that kind of injury - clearly you are made of some pretty stern stuff. Holy crap, that's impressive.
> 
> ...


:blush2: :blush2: :blush2: 
Thank you so much for your kind words! Yeah...I've been told I'm pretty tough. The surgeon who came in and "saved the day," after the first doctor's slip-up, made the comment that he's handled serious injuries with tough "biker-type" men who didn't handle it as well as me. LOL.

I guess what gave me the drive was knowing I had two choices...lay there and whine and get worse, or get up and get myself better as quickly as possible. I can't stand to be coddled, so I was too prideful to lay around and whine.

I had two 7" long, 4" wide wounds on either side of my calf, that had to remain open, down to the muscle tissue, for three months, while the swelling went down enough for them to seal, so "endurance" took on a new meaning for me, during those times. The first time "the guys" took me to the Canyon and put me on the technical singletracks, I did two extraordinary endos (with one beautiful face plant...wish I'd had a camera with me!). I totally skinned my forearms and shins, but when I crossed the threshold of the end of the trail, blood streaking down my shins, with a wild, maniacal grin on my face, my riding partners started asking, "Are you even human??" LOL

Yes...very human...but I think when you cheat death, suddenly, big challenges don't seem quite so tough. It's amazing. I actually think the stuff I went thru was good for me, in a weird sort of way. Oh...btw, here's a pic of my first trail rash at the Canyon. My boss was so impressed I was still going, he had to snap a pic. This is before it started oozing really good...


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

stripes said:


> The biggest problem with any women's specific bikes is they aren't designed for heavier women (like myself).
> 
> Every time I've bought a WSD bike, I ended up changing out the fork and other components to something significantly stronger.


Not to mention, I just HATE how so many of the WSD's are pastel or some other God-awful color. Why do they think that, just because I'm a woman, I'm going to like powder blue??? UGH!! :incazzato:


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Wherebob said:


> Maybe keep your old bike for the road rides and get a FS to tear it up on the weekends! FS are not the best road bikes unless you can lock out both shocks. Just an thought..............


Very good point!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

ruralakay said:


> If I WERE to decide to go from my rigid frame to a hardtail, what do you have to say about your Rockhopper (good and bad)? It is one of the models I have been very interested in.


*I loved my Rockhopper, but it was a HT. I had zero issues with the bike's performance and it was pretty easy to find parts. We also have a Hardrock and finding the rear derailer hanger for it has been tough.
*



> So, you feel like it made a big improvement on your riding, in terms of the "fear factor"? I think that's what I'm getting at...trying to decide how much of a difference it would make. I am the type that will plunge through most anything once, just to see if I could do it (and I have the scars to prove it!  ), but even so, there are still parts of the trails I still get off and walk. Less now than when I first started, but there are still some that spook me. That's probably a big reason the "guys" are suggesting a FS...confidence. I'm just stupid enough to take a chance, if I feel the least bit certain it is "doable", so that extra boost of confidence could quite possibly make a world of difference.


*I definately think I have more confidence to try harder, more technical stuff on my Intense. I like the feel I get climbing. It actually seems easier due to the virtual pivot point. I rarely lock out my shocks and I've ridden it on road and found it wasn't that hard to ride.
*



> I think that the guys I ride with (my coworkers) tend to be very protective of me, as is my husband. I am not a "fragile" girl, by any means, and I don't like to be babied, but I do understand their concern.
> 
> You're one lucky lady to have a group like that. The guys I ride with are willing to wait for me and offer suggestions and advice without making me feel like I'm ruining the ride.
> 
> ...


*That must have been one harrowing experience, but you obviously are one tough diva. I don't know how much reduction of bumps you'd notice, but I'm thinking that the right FS would reduce the pressure on your foot while climbing and doing technicals. The Titus and Intense are great bikes, but there quite a few options out there. I'd suggest adding the VPP (virtual pviot point) and FSR functions to your list of good features to look into. Both minimize bob when climbing and can be found on a number of different bikes.*

Fiona


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Thanks, again, for the suggestions, Fiona. I've been doing some reading on the VPP and floating pivot, etc. Fascinating. Like I said, it can make your head spin, reading all the fine details. I kind of like being on a quest, though. 

Anything that helps with climbing is always great, too. Of course, ultimately, what'll help the most is getting off this extra 60 lbs!!! 

Trust me, your suggestions are being noted in my "MTB shopping journal", where I'm listing the pros/cons of each bike I'm looking at. If nothing else, I am becoming more educated on these bikes than I ever dreamed possible.

Keep the suggestions comin'.

Angela


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm 5'4" - 5'5"ish and a 16" Kona fits me perfectly. I also rode a hardtail (Kona) for about a year and my body was screaming at me as I flew over rocks and roots. I'm young and I didn't have $2,000 to shell out on a new bike, but I loved to ride more than anything and didn't want to mess up my body. 

The solution: Last winter, I snagged a clearance Kona frame from wheelworld.com. Being short has its perks when it comes to buying bikes! I basically did a swap, adding a few new parts (mostly gathered from Ebay or found in bike forums) and I have a kickass ride now for under $1000 (I've put much more onto it since, but didn't necessarily need to). This is a great road to go down.

Good luck and keep riding!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll add my quick 2c worth here by lending my support for Jamis bikes. I have two in my stable (a FS Dakar Sport and Ventura Elite roadie), and I'm very happy with both of them. If I were to do it all over again I'd probably choose to spend more money on the FS and choose one of the XLT all mountain series... the Dakar Sport is a decent ride, but very heavy. However, you might be able to get an XLT used, which would be a good buy. 

Like the others have said, it's usually the lighter women that have trouble with components such as forks because they don't have enough weight for the fork to use its whole range of travel. But components can be adjusted to suit your needs as long as you have a frame that's good.

- Jen.


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Well, and the Jamis's are a little closer to the price range I was looking at. My riding partners all have Jamis's, and they are quite happy with them.

...and the search goes on....

Thanks, Jen.

Angela


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ruralakay, check out Ibex Bikes.com. The Ibex board in these forums can be quite informative. Best bang 4 the buck around. IMO.

Good luck on your quest, and Iam glad your still with us. God Bless.

Jake Pay, Ibex Here..


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Thanks, Jake! I will do some studying up on those!

Angela


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> ...If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for your Titus? I wonder how much a used in great condit. would go for. I'll have to look into that.
> Angela


hey girl.

i also have a titus so i thought that made me qualified to answer your question. a titus racer x will run far over your budget. i think the stock models run around $2500. and, as the other titus owner mentioned, the racer x is a 3" travel bike. if you are looking for more travel, titus also makes the Hammerhead which i believe is a 4" travel bike. again, you are looking at a $2K+ bike.

used tituses (or would that be titi?  ) appear on ebay and in the mtbr classifieds on occasion but since you are looking for a really small frame (i'd recommend the xs) you'll have to be vigilent (sp?) as there aren't many out there. and, unfortunately, i have no idea how much they would sell for. i know that if i put mine up for sale (which has about 0 likelihood of happening! ) i would be asking for more than your price range (but then again, mine is a racing oriented custom ti frame with full xtr parts).

others have made some really good suggestions. since you are not completely vertically challenged (i'm 5'1" which puts me in the group of extreme vertical challenge!) your selection will be larger. check out everything you can find and then narrow it down from there!

good luck.

rt


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Thank you, rt...

I thought that might be the case, with the Titus, but a girl can dream, right? Actually, if I had a totally unlimited budget for one of these, I think I'd be looking at a Santa Cruz or an Intense. Sigh. Maybe after my medical settlement.

Back to reality...



*rt* said:


> used tituses (or would that be titi?  ) appear on ebay...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: "Titi"...that's cute!

Thanks again.


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Actually, if you want to see why I DON'T have an unlimited bike budget, click on one of the two links on my signature line. That's my 7 1/2 yr. old son, at various stages of his racing "career".

He gets all the high end goodies, and, because Mommy is so darn proud of him, I'm happy to take second best, for now. My day will come later on. Trust me...I don't feel cheated.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> Actually, if you want to see why I DON'T have an unlimited bike budget, click on one of the two links on my signature line. That's my 7 1/2 yr. old son, at various stages of his racing "career".


great stuff! can i have his bike when he grows out of it? 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> Thank you, rt...
> 
> I thought that might be the case, with the Titus, but a girl can dream, right? Actually, if I had a totally unlimited budget for one of these, I think I'd be looking at a Santa Cruz or an Intense. Sigh. Maybe after my medical settlement.
> 
> ...


LOL. yep, a girl can dream. i spent a long time dreaming about my bike before i got it, and if i hadn't gotten the sponsorship to race for titus i'd still be dreaming! 

rt


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

I just think it's uber-cool that you HAVE sponsorship. You must kick butt! Do you ever post over at MTBChick.com? Several of them are pro racers (mostly Cannondale).


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ruralakay said:


> I just think it's uber-cool that you HAVE sponsorship. You must kick butt! Do you ever post over at MTBChick.com? Several of them are pro racers (mostly Cannondale).


thanks. it sounds a lot cooler that it really is! i spend most of my time getting my butt kicked. 

nope, i've never posted at MTBChick. MTBR sucks more than it's share of my work time each day. hehehehe 

rt


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

*rt* said:


> MTBR sucks more than it's share of my work time each day. hehehehe
> rt


Errr...uhm...mine too.


----------



## Tarbaby4Ever (May 2, 2006)

Fiona said:


> If you're willing to try used, I'd recommend the way I got my Spider, Ebay. My husband and I both upgraded last year. I went from a Spec. Rockhopper (I LOVED that hardtail) and he went to a Titus. Neither of us spent over a grand on the frames and the build up was spread out so it didn't hit us all at once. I got to say that unless you REALLY want to go FS I would wait, but I'm glad I changed. It seems that my skills have definately improved. I ride stuff now that I would have avoided or walked on my HT. As for your weight, I'm not a light girl (155 fully dressed) and I've had no problems with my frame. A little internet research and shopping around trying different bikes would be the best answer.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Fiona


Ebay CAN be wonderful if you are willing to do ALLOT of hunting,in fact,just last week,there was a Ellsworth ISIS with great parts + good fork for 899 !!!! From a MBR member in Ohio and yes IT WAS a small...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ellsworth-Aeon-...QcategoryZ98083QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good luck !!


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Wow! Someone got a heck of a deal! Sigh...I just know there's a bike out there, with my name on it. Thanks for the heads up about Ebay. I am actually a regular customer there. I've gotten all of my biking clothes and shoes from there. So, I'm used to hunting.


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

My wife is 5' on a good day and she just demoed a Trek Fuel EX9 WSD small, and it's the first bike I've seen that fits her. You may not need to go that small. Maybe a mens small Fuel EX6? Either way Trek would have you covered for sizing. I think what others have said about switching out fork springs is true, you would likely need to go up, even on a mens bike. I think most forks are set for a 150 - 170 lb rider - unless it's a full - air fork, then you set it to what ever you want.


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

Well, height is not really a problem...at 5'4" (the average height of the American woman), I am not without choices. Right now, I'm riding a Trek 830 rigid (which I love). I "inherited" it from my husband, who decided he is much more into bikes with motors (street & dirt) than ones he has to pedal. 

Much to my surprise, I noticed, after my ride, yesterday, that what I thought was a 16" frame, all along, was a 17" (the sticker had rubbed off, and I'd never bothered to look elsewhere to see what size it was, since I have no problem with it). Someone at our LBS really must have taken advantage of my husband's lack of knowledge about frame sizing in relation to height, etc., because he is only 5' 2", so a 17" frame was TOTALLY inappropriate for him. Maybe that's one reason why he never took to the sport.

Anyway, the 17" 's standover is quite comfortable for me, though I'm supposedly "sized" for a 15-16". Of course, it'd be rubbing my crotch, if my inseam was any shorter, but I've never had a problem with feeling comfortable on the bike. I measured my inseam (probably not very accurately...but a good round figure), and came up with 30", so I should not have much of a problem finding a good frame that can accommodate me. 

The weight is more of an issue, but as someone else here pointed out, most non-WSD bikes are marketed toward men in the 160-200 lb. weight range, so there might not be as many problems as I had anticipated. Even so, I have absolutely no qualms about replacing the forks. 

I don't really care much for WSD bikes, for the most part, anyway, because they come in some God-awful colors (I know that's a cheesy excuse for turning down a bike, but not all women like pastels!!), while the men get all the "cool" colors. Besides, given my current weight, a men's bike is more practical.

BTW...I restarted my lo-carb diet a couple of wks ago....I'm already down 8 lbs!!! Instead of outgrowing my new bike, I hope to "shrink" out of it!!!  

Thanks for the advice!
Angela


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

*Here it is!!!*

*Okay...drum roll please... Here is my new (well, new to me!) bike!! It is a 2000 Klein Mantra. I decided on the mantra, because of the EXCELLENT reviews it got, espec. in regards to climbing (comments like "climbs like a goat with fire up its ***" and "climbs like a goat on crack" were often used), and because the frame and components hold up well under Clydes and Athenas. I doubt I could have found a new bike, in the price range I had to work with, that would have made me as happy as the Mantra.*


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

I have to thank you, Stripes. You've been so helpful (as has everyone else in this forum), and I never would have known that there was an "official" term for female Clydes. Now I can throw around the term "Athena" like a pro...



stripes said:


> If you were looking for something that climbs, that'll be good then. I personally know I need as much help with the climbs as I can get, but I've discovered I actually climb better on a heavier bike (30 lb X-5) versus a ligher bike (27 lb Hammerhead) because of the fit.


Yes, I'd have to say that, aside from the suspension, climbing capability was the next ranked in importance for me. Nothing will address the extra 60 lbs. I'm carrying around on MY frame, which makes climbing more of a chore than it would be for a "skinny" girl (in theory, of course. I can climb better than some "skinny" girls, because I have stronger leg muscles, thanks to the extra effort involved). I AM losing the weight (slower than I'd like :madman: ), but any extra help, on the bike's part, makes climbing more enjoyable. The weight really wasn't too much of a deciding point (although 27 lbs. is good), but I liked that the comments I read were largely from men in the 200-250 lbs. range, and they said the thing climbs like nobody's business. Their opinions hold more weight (no pun intended  ) than a 135 lb. lightweight, because it gives me more of an idea of how the bike will hold up, under my extra load. The bar ends on my bike won't hurt, either!!

I knew I was pretty sure I didn't want a WSD bike, because of my extra size. I had an advantage over you, there, simply because, being 5'4", I still had plenty of choices in men's small frames. If I had been any shorter, I'd have been dealing with the difficulties you mentioned. As it is, I went to the LBS's and sat on the 16.5's and found them to be just what I need.

My sincere hope is that, someday in the not too distant future, I will be able to remove myself from the "Athena" category, once and for all, but, in the meantime, I feel good, I LOOOOOOOVE riding bikes (and riding them rough!), and my doctors tell me that, despite my extra poundage, I am in EXCELLENT health (prob. due to the riding). So, if I were forced to choose between fat and healthy or skinny and sick, I'd choose the former. Considering that 19 mths ago, I almost bled to death on an operating table, then almost had a complete amputation of my leg, I am happy just to BE here.

Of course, just for ONCE, I'd love to be able to wear a sports bra and tight bike shorts only, and have the waist to pull it off!! :smallviolin: I can dream...right?

Angela


----------



## ruralakay (May 4, 2006)

stripes said:


> I'm finding that if I get my butt up even a little off my saddle I can climb a lot better (not faster, just better  )


I find that the "mind over matter" thing helps me a lot. A lot of it, I'm finding, is more psychological than physical. There's a lot I can ride over, if I just convince the "muscle" in my head that I can. On hills, I like to imagine I'm attached to a rope, being pulled up. Or, sometimes, I'll say something to myself that would sound really silly to anyone else, but it works for me...like, on the way up, chanting to myself, "I'm Lance Armstrong! I'm Lance Armstrong! I'm Lance Armstrong!" Then on my way down, I laugh and say, "I'M MARIO ANDRETTI!! I'M MARIO ANDRETTI!! (I have to mention....I LOVE the downhill stuff...the more "adrenaline" factor, the better. ).



stripes said:


> It works the muscles differently than biking does, and it gives me a slight change. I also do the rower as well.


Oh, I so love working on a rower!!! That's another purchase I'm working on, right now. It may have to wait a bit, though, till I get done tricking out my Mantra!!



stripes said:


> I could get a road bike or go to spin class, but I just am not motivated to get on my bike unless it's on dirt or an urban assault.


I understand what you mean...I'd much rather be hitting the trails, but being that I am 35 miles from any "official" trails, I HAVE to do road riding, if I'm going to keep in shape for my weekend warrior stuff. Of course, "road" is generally a loose term in my small, rural town. Most of the streets are very rough caliche (try THAT on a rigid for any length of time!!) with county dirt roads at every turn. The highways are the only decently paved roads running through our town. I HAVE ridden past a tempting place to ride, and had to take the dive. One of these days, I'm likely to get into trouble for that (like riding through the gravel and dirt hills at the gravel pits, or jumping off of the new drainage pipes into the soft dirt ditches the city just dug on our street....And, can you believe, I'm on our city's board of adjustments! ). But, for the most part, there aren't too many rough places to hone my skills.



stripes said:


> We're the same height (5'4"), but my back can't handle all the stress of being stretched out with a 42DD..


Oh yeah...it was your inseam that was the issue, right? Thankfully, I have a really long inseam for my height (short torso, long legs). In fact, that screwy 18" frame (I think I accidentally said it was 17" in an earlier post, but it's 18") on the Trek I've been pounding is really not that bad for me. When I first got on the thing, I really had to raise the seat a lot more than my husband's setting, because I constantly felt like my knees were in my chest, when I'd pedal. Probably not as bad as it seemed, but it felt awkward, so I'm sure the Mantra's seat will be up about as high as it can go. Yes, it makes downhill a bit more precarious, but climbing gets easier.



stripes said:


> I think I will always be an athena because my ideal weight is 165lbs, not 135 lbs (waaaay too skinny).


Well, according to all the "experts" (whoever that is), for my frame size (my frame, not the bike's  ), my ideal weight is right around 140-145. I weighed 140 the day I got married, and I wore a size 8 wedding dress. I recall wearing 7 & 8 jeans in college and around the time I got married. And can you believe I actually thought I was "fat" back then???



stripes said:


> Especially me: I don't react well to poison oak.


Yeah...and the bright red abdominal scar (from where they had to "gut" me, to figure out where the bleeding was coming from, during surgery), running from my sternum all the way down to my "nether regions" isn't much to behold, either. Oh...and there's all the stretch marks from two HUGE pregnancies. Yeah...I think the waist bearing workout clothing is out for me, too, even with a huge weight loss.


----------

